# thomas kelly trial is covered in vid on copblock.



## BrittanyTheBananarchist (Jan 30, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/user/TheCopBlock

plus this is just a good channel to watch


----------



## MEOW (Jan 30, 2014)

http://filmingcops.com/kelly/ ::rules::

this is also a good site with many updates about stuff post-trial.
what happened in this case is sick. with every piece of evidence needed to convict these two officers, they were instead acquitted of all charges. one of them might even get his job back as an officer.


----------

